# Necrons...



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A few pics of the beginnings of my redux necron army. 

In this venture I would like to avoid finecast, nit because of a problem with the product, but simply because i feel there is enough plastic kit available to warrant converting the pieces that are missing. 

So the beginning is this, an Overlord equipped to be able to count as Anrakyr should I choose, and a generic yet swanky enough cryptek able to substitute as Orikan or Szeras should the want arise. 



















And of course, the protectors; a squad of six lychguard. 










I've not yet gone overboard on converting or kitbashing, preferring instead to let the painting be the drawcard when that time comes. Any ideas for more plastic stand ins are welcome.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good so far. The crypteks look great. And as far as i know I don't think there are a lot of resin kits unless your going to have some flayed ones and a C'tan shard


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> Looking good so far. The crypteks look great. And as far as i know I don't think there are a lot of resin kits unless your going to have some flayed ones and a C'tan shard


Thanks. 

Pretty much any named character as well as the standard cryptek and overlord are also resin. The flayers will be the biggest challenge if I decide to include them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those look great mate. Love the cryptech.

How about these for some flayed one ideas?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks jac.  

The hormagaunt talons might work, I do have plenty of them spare. I guess it's a matter of whether my green stuffing skills are up to the challenge of making the rest of the model look good.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some of those conversions Jacobite posted are pretty cool looking. A little sloppy flat GS'ing and you're golden! ...or blooded! Whichever suits you. 

Serp, your conversions look great, and I understand your want to avoid the Finecast stuff. Personal feelings aside, I just don't like having all the same poses and those models are so expensive I don't _want_ to convert them. Putting a Storm Shield on my Terminator Librarian was nerve wracking enough, with me not wanting to 'ruin' the model. Plus plastic to me feels a lot easier to work over with a knife. I've got a Necron Battleforce to get and then I'm on to doing the same things you're trying here. The Cryptek really stands out to me, how did all those bits fit together underneath the model's torso? It looks like you have some fancy cutting going on down there.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Serp, your conversions look great, and I understand your want to avoid the Finecast stuff. Personal feelings aside, I just don't like having all the same poses and those models are so expensive I don't want to convert them. Putting a Storm Shield on my Terminator Librarian was nerve wracking enough, with me not wanting to 'ruin' the model.


Thank you, and let me be clear that I am not avoiding finecast because I dislike the product. To be honest I find it easier to work with than plastic, however in the case of the thin warscythe hafts and staves, I simply don't trust the material on that scale. 



ntaw said:


> Plus plastic to me feels a lot easier to work over with a knife. I've got a Necron Battleforce to get and then I'm on to doing the same things you're trying here.


Plastic is definitely sturdier. :grin: 



ntaw said:


> The Cryptek really stands out to me, how did all those bits fit together underneath the model's torso? It looks like you have some fancy cutting going on down there.


Not really. They're the extra cabling and wires from the ghost ark kit. I cut the necron warrior legs off and glued them all on in place. There is one piece of cable anchoring the model to the base, the rest are splayed out.  

The extra arms are from the barge pilots, as I didn't use pilots on my old command barge.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good so far - can't wait to see some painted!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

ntaw said:


> **My own personal feelings aside


You made it clear that it wasn't anything you had against the product, I was just elaborating on some other aspects of it that I have issue with regarding the Necron product range. Imagine having a Royal Court with half a dozen different Crypteks but only using the one model they have...yuck. Though I suppose every range has models like this in their Finecast range. Are you going to try the Praetorians with Deathmark heads route at all for more Crypteks?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking good so far - can't wait to see some painted!


Thank you, can't really give any sort of time frame on that unfortunately. :training:



ntaw said:


> You made it clear that it wasn't anything you had against the product, I was just elaborating on some other aspects of it that I have issue with regarding the Necron product range. Imagine having a Royal Court with half a dozen different Crypteks but only using the one model they have...yuck. Though I suppose every range has models like this in their Finecast range. Are you going to try the Praetorians with Deathmark heads route at all for more Crypteks?


Praetorian bodies I feel are far too big for crypteks. I'll probably stick to warrior bodies, for the heads it will likely be deathmark or destroyer.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, i think I have enough lords now. A phaeron, and four lords to lead other squads. Phaeron is in the middle, has a full cape and a staff of light to differentiate him, the lesser lords all carry warscythes and tachyon arrows as their roles will be far more combat oriented.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Digging those lords. Will the painting help differentiate them further?

The Phaeron _totally_ looks like he has that whole "bring it OONNNN!!!" pose going on. Definitely crucial for a model that gives Relentless.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Digging those lords. Will the painting help differentiate them further?
> 
> The Phaeron _totally_ looks like he has that whole "bring it OONNNN!!!" pose going on. Definitely crucial for a model that gives Relentless.


I've yet to decide on a definitive paint scheme, but yes I do plan to have them all individualized. 

And contrasting to his pose, the phaeron is the last dude here I wanna see in combat. :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> And contrasting to his pose, the phaeron is the last dude here I wanna see in combat.


In what way can you even capitalize on the Phaeron upgrade? With the changes to rapid fire in 6th you can move and shoot all the same. Since that change the only boon to relentless with regards to rapid fire weapons in the ability to charge after shooting; is there ever a reason to do that with a Necron unit that carries rapid fire weapons? I'm thinking warriors and immortals right now. Any other infantry units have pistols or assault weapons I think...though I am new to Necrons still.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> In what way can you even capitalize on the Phaeron upgrade? With the changes to rapid fire in 6th you can move and shoot all the same. Since that change the only boon to relentless with regards to rapid fire weapons in the ability to charge after shooting; is there ever a reason to do that with a Necron unit that carries rapid fire weapons? I'm thinking warriors and immortals right now. Any other infantry units have pistols or assault weapons I think...though I am new to Necrons still.


Good points, chances are he'll just be Phaeron in name and I'll not buy the actual upgrade. The fluff for this army has been figured out already so I'm just building to suit.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> The fluff for this army has been figured out already so I'm just building to suit


I just get so excited about tactics! The model totally suits the idea behind the rule more than anything else. I'm still getting used to thinking of these models I (we) collect as something beyond what is used to play a game.


----------

